# Adaptil Collar?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am curious if anyone has tried the Adaptil collar, and what you thought about it? All our area vets are stocking it right now, and recommending it. (?) I have no experience with it, so I am intrigued.

Adaptil Collar | Revival Animal Health


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Not used the collar, but have used the spray with great success in the car. Just a couple of sprays about 20-30 minutes before we get in. Taylor no longer vacates his anal sacs with fear. Have found that we can go visit Taylors Grandma and not have to respray on the return journey. Now using only on a as required basis, new journeys, longer than usual journeys and journeys to the vet. Spray around his bed and my room during thunderstorms. Not sure I would want a collar with it all the time, I like the control I have with the spray. In the beginning I even sprayed a small square of material that I carried with me in a zip lock bag and got that out if I saw nervy behaviour.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does it have a distinct smell from the human perspective? The spray sounds like it works for Taylor.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> Does it have a distinct smell from the human perspective?


Unable to smell the pheromone part of the spray, but the carrier for the pheromone is isopropanol so it has a surgical smell that soon disappears. To be honest I had spent hours and hours for 2, then 5 or ten minutes at a time just sitting in the car with him without even turning the engine on and he would freak. To be honest the surgical smell is WAY better than the anal sac smell and disappears much quicker lol!


----------



## MrsTaylor (Nov 23, 2015)

Our golden who is 21 months (we've had her 4 months ourselves) is petrified of being in the car, she had to go for her first grooming appointment and the only way we can get her into the car is if my husband lifts her (shes too heavy for me) but she got wise and plants her butt on the ground to make it difficult which in turn got us stressed so then we were defo going nowhere. it used to be she would then jump out of the car ok, but lately she now won't jump out of it either, so then its the even more difficult task of lifting her out of it. our groomer when i relayed our issues advised us to try adaptil spray but honestly it did nothing, which im really sad to say as its had so many wonderful reviews. i will keep trying it though.

hubby has built a ramp for her to walk in and out of the car but we're working on getting her on it in the house first. we don't want to push or stress her unduly but unfortunately car journeys are necessary, especially as she loves her walks in the forest by the time we get there


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I haven't used the Adaptil collar or spray, but have used the plug-in diffuser with great success with my dogs, though it did take about a week before seeing any subtle changes in behavior, a couple of weeks there was noticeable 'change' taking place. We should keep in mind that many of these 'calming' remedies like Adaptil, and Rescue Remedy, have a 'cumulative' effect, and often work best if used in advance, (at least a couple of days if possible) of the 'event' that we feel will be hard for our dogs to handle. If we can start them on it when they are calmer, before they are exposed to the situation where they are likely to experience stress/anxiety, it can increase the chances that it will work for them, though not all dogs respond to calming remedies the same way. We also need to stay realistic in our expectations, calming remedies can help them 'cope' better, but may not necessarily totally eliminate their fear/anxiety when they are experiencing the 'event'. 
Counter conditioning and desensitizing each 'step' along the way, along with calming remedies, can help to make these things easier for our dogs.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Maxie uses this for her fosters- many of whom have never been inside a home, and do not know how to behave so they often exhibit horrid behaviors- from destruction to anal glands... she is a huge fan. I've never smelled it in her house.


----------

